# Audi 180 ps TT Mk1 Speedline 16" wheels



## Agostevey (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone know the name of Audi 180 ps TT Mk1 Speedline 16" wheels?
I have just fitted a set to my MK4,
Before;








and after:








hope the links work?
My first try at images









_Modified by Agostevey at 9:32 AM 8-9-2008_

_Modified by Agostevey at 9:44 AM 8-9-2008_

_Modified by Agostevey at 9:47 AM 8-9-2008_


_Modified by Agostevey at 9:47 AM 8-9-2008_


----------



## pilonius (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow. I really like those. Now I want to know the name!
Bump


----------



## Agostevey (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (pilonius)*

The part number is:
8n0 601 025 C, center cap 4b0 601 170
They are 7" wide with 31mm ET, (7mm more then the 38mm standard) so you get an increase in track of almost an inch.
Obviously they are 5*100 pcd.
The tyres are Michellin Primacy - so will need updating at some point.
Are they 16" Competition?
Do they count as OEM+


_Modified by Agostevey at 8:49 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Agostevey)*

I'm not sure what you mean by "competition", so I can't help there. As far as OEM+, a lot of people use other VAG parts (vw or not) and call it OEM+, so I don't see why not. 
I don't know the "name", but my wife has them on her car too - very nice wheel and fairly lightweight. Oddly enough, she's nearing the end of the lifespan on the Michelin Primacy tires as well


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*

I really dig those wheels. I should get a set of them.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_I really dig those wheels. I should get a set of them.

^^ Says me brother who gave them to us








Wouldn't it have been easier to have just kept them all along


----------



## Hands (Jul 14, 2009)

Howdy! Sorry to resurrect this 9 year old thread, but I have a question! I have a set of these wheels for my 2003 Jetta. What size tires were you running on those Wheels on your golf? Thanks!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Hands said:


> Howdy! Sorry to resurrect this 9 year old thread, but I have a question! I have a set of these wheels for my 2003 Jetta. What size tires were you running on those Wheels on your golf? Thanks!


Same size tires as those run on the BBS WE wheels


----------

